# Light Error Code CC- ID 131



## MoisesJr (Apr 23, 2021)

Does anybody have any idea how to fix this code? All my lights (to my knowledge after looking around) are all working, but this code still pops up every time I start the car. If anybody has any idea how I can go about getting this error code fixed or reset, I would greatly appreciate the help, thank you.


----------



## Mr. DTM (Nov 1, 2021)

MoisesJr said:


> Does anybody have any idea how to fix this code? All my lights (to my knowledge after looking around) are all working, but this code still pops up every time I start the car. If anybody has any idea how I can go about getting this error code fixed or reset, I would greatly appreciate the help, thank you.
> View attachment 1029634


On my 2006 325xi, it was the small bulb next to the right of the high beam bulb (as you face the car).

It was driving me nuts - didn’t realize there was a bulb there !


----------

